# Mac shared printer problem



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I have an iMac with a USB printer directly connected to it. I can print fine from the iMac to the printer. I have shared this printer, and allowed "everyone" access to it. I have also enabled file/print sharing.

The problem is that I can't see the printer shared over the network from any of my Windows 7 machines, or my Win8 "test" machine. I can see it from my Linux (FC15) machine with no problems, and can print from Linux as well.

As a workaround, I have shared the mapped printer from my Linux machine to the rest of my (Windows) network, and can print with no problems, but I would like to cut out the "middleman" and print directly from Windows to Mac.

Are there any add-ons or applications that I would need to install on the Mac (or windows machines) to get this working? The Mac is running OSX (latest version).

Also, just to mention, I can map a connection (drive) on the Mac to my Windows machine and access the files with no problem either. I just can't map a drive from a windows machine to the Mac.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does this help at all

Here's how you can get your Windows 7 PC to share printers and files with XP and Vista PCs--and even a Mac
http://www.pcworld.com/article/184232/set_up_your_home_network_windows_7_edition.html
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/12246/share-a-printer-on-your-network-from-vista-or-xp-to-windows-7/


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Other way around... Need to access the printer/files on the Mac directly from a Win7/8 machine, without having to use my Linux machine as a "translator"....


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

You've mentioned the OS for all the other machines, what's the Mac running? Have you put the Mac on the same workgroup as the PC's? To do this, go to the network preferences and hit 'Advanced...' (bottom right) it should open a new dialogue. Hit the 4th tab (WINS) and set the WORKGROUP. After rebooting everything (PC side) the Mac should show up under Windoze.

I have a small network of three Macs and four PCs (XP through 7) and they play quite happily together (most of the time...), give it a go and let me know how you got on.

[EDIT] To view the PC Drives on the Mac you need a thing called MacFUSE. The project is no longer in development but it works for me (Leopard through Lion).

Danny


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Everything is in the same workgroup; I can see my PC drives from the Mac with no problem... I don't really need to see the Mac drive from a PC, although it would be nice. I only need to see the Mac's printer from a PC. I can do this through the use of a Linux machine, but don't want to have to rely on that to be able to print to the Mac from a PC.

I am running Mac OSX, I think Snow Leopard - just got the Mac in February.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Being digging around a bit (thought the workgroup thing would fix it), and got something for you to try:

Go into System Preferences and open Print & Fax.
'Right Click' (or equivalent) in the list of printers to the left of the page, not on a printer.
Select 'Reset Printing System....' and confirm with Admin password.
Power cycle your printer (which should then be automatically added back to your list)
Set it up as Shared...
Give this a go and let me know if it solves the issue.

Danny


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

allnodcoms said:


> [EDIT] To view the PC Drives on the Mac you need a thing called MacFUSE. The project is no longer in development but it works for me (Leopard through Lion).


In case you didn't know, the successor to MacFUSE is OSXFUSE http://osxfuse.github.com/


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Headrush said:


> In case you didn't know, the successor to MacFUSE is OSXFUSE


I didn't know, thanks for the heads up 

Danny


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

allnodcoms said:


> Being digging around a bit (thought the workgroup thing would fix it), and got something for you to try:
> 
> Go into System Preferences and open Print & Fax.
> 'Right Click' (or equivalent) in the list of printers to the left of the page, not on a printer.
> ...


Tried it, but didn't help... actually had to re-map the printer from Linux as well. Thanks for the idea though...


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't you just hook it up to the Linux box... 

Danny


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

allnodcoms said:


> Can't you just hook it up to the Linux box...
> 
> Danny


Linux box is in my "data closet", and I access it via RDP. The Mac is the "family computer", so I'd rather have it there.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, Sorry about the Linux thing - but here's another suggestion... Apple provide a print sharing 'Wizard' for their Bonjour network protocol. It involves a Windoze download, but you might be able to set this up on one of the PCs and then share the discovered printer via normal Micro$oft means.
I'm at a bit of a loss as to why you can't see it directly from the PCs though, unless it is a majorly proprietary bit of kit, it should just appear as a share when you discover network devices... Strange. I assume you've got the drivers for the printer PC side?

Anyway, give the Bonjour Wizard a go and see if that solves things, and let us know how you got on.

Danny


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You said you got the Mac in February, sure it's Snow Leopard and not Lion you have?

Apparently there is a lot of problems with the SMB replacement Apple introduced in 10.7. (Replaced open source Samba)
Problems included printer issues and authentication issues since some types are no longer supported.

I don't know your setup well enough to suggest if these are the same problems, but there are lots of discussions you can find googling.

Of course this is only if you have 10.7 and not 10.6
One suggestion that I read worked for many people was disabling the new SMB sharing included with 10.7 and using MacPorts to install the open source SAMBA instead.


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

This may be a bit off-topic, but if you are in the market for a new wireless router the Apple Airport Extreme or even the Apple Time Machine are excellent choices and will solve your printing problems as well.

When I converted completely over to Mac 3 years ago, my wife was still using an HP laptop. I bought the Time Machine/Airport Extreme combination. It has a USB output to a printer which in essence makes it act like a print server or network printer.

I was able to get my wife's HP and my iMac to both print effortlessly. Since then we have evolved to a 100% Apple home environment and there are even less networking issues than before.

So if it is possibly your birthday soon or an anniversary or early Christmas, maybe an Apple Time Machine or Airport Extreme router could be in your future and eliminate most of this for you.


----------

